# The Reason for the Swastikas



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been getting a lot of people asking me why I have swastikas on my models. It's not because I am a nazi, which I am not nor ever will be. In no way do I subscribe to or sympathize with the philosophy or the tenets of national socialism.
The reason I chose the swastika as my Chapter symbol is two fold. 

The first and main reason is because in all of the fluff and backstory for 40k, the Imperium is portrayed as an extremely facist galactic empire. From the way they control their citizens lives to their hyper-xenophobia and hatred of anything non-imperial/human. I was struck by their penchant for purging and culling their own people in the name of human superiority and I intended it to be a joke more or less on the Emperor and his Imperium of man. The parallels between Nazism and the Imperium are just too obvious so I had to make a funny on them. I guess it's not so funny considering that most people don't get it until I explain it to them.

The second reason is it's use psychologically. Because of the swastikas on my models, new opponents tend to either overestimate or underestimate my generalship which plays in my favor more often than not. 

It's pretty simple really, I hope now I've cleared this up for all of you out there who were wondering why I was using a symbol from what is arguably the most infamous dictatorship in the history of the 20th century. 

I assure you, it in no way reflects my moral code or outlook on our lifes and cultures.:so_happy:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Would you be willing to post some pix of your models? I'd be curious to see them.


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

i have no problem with people using offensive symbols on their armies, free will is a mighty fine thing.
I agree in part about the similarities between Hitlers Germany and the Imperium.

I never underestimate anyones army lol, i'd just look at ur minis and hopefully say "nice paint job"


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, some of them are in the gallery if you'd like to take a look.


----------



## LemonScampi (Jun 5, 2008)

I have to say I think it's in extremely poor taste.
You have your reasons, but I find the symbol in itself extremely offensive, and your models having it on them would be enough for me to decide I wouldn't game against you, or probably ever talk to you in the real world.
Obviously nothing I say is going to change how you paint your army, but I'd steer well clear of any 'jokes' pertaining to the Nazi party.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Im not a nazi either, but i wouldnt really care what you put on your guard, they're only plastic and metal models...


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

The Swastika was hijacked by the Nazi Party. It is a symbol for strength. It is a major symbol for religions with origins in Asia. It was also considered a good luck and religious symbol in the USA prior to its association with Nazism.

You have made a very good choice in using that symbol. It means so many things; totalitarianism, xenophobia, racism, religious dedication and symbolism, good luck, and strength. Sounds pretty damn Space Marine to me. The swastika is a sign of goodness. The Nazis corrupted it, and now it is a almost universally associated with evil.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

LemonScampi said:


> I have to say I think it's in extremely poor taste.
> You have your reasons, but I find the symbol in itself extremely offensive, and your models having it on them would be enough for me to decide I wouldn't game against you, or probably ever talk to you in the real world.
> Obviously nothing I say is going to change how you paint your army, but I'd steer well clear of any 'jokes' pertaining to the Nazi party.


The symbol is a Buddhist religious symbol about 3000 years old...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

KellysGrenadier said:


> The Swastika was hijacked by the Nazi Party. It is a symbol for strength. It is a major symbol for religions with origins in Asia. It was also considered a good luck and religious symbol in the USA prior to its association with Nazism.
> 
> You have made a very good choice in using that symbol. It means so many things; totalitarianism, xenophobia, racism, religious dedication and symbolism, good luck, and strength. Sounds pretty damn Space Marine to me. The swastika is a sign of goodness. The Nazis corrupted it, and now it is a almost universally associated with evil.


Seconded!!!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

you really should remember the fact that most people don't know that it was originally a Buddhist symbol that meant strength; when people see it, they think of Hitler and death camps.
that aside, you've got some definite balls for making an army with that kind of symbolism behind it!


----------



## Loki_tbc (Jun 17, 2008)

I decided to look at the models in the gallery before saying anything because I didn't want to just jump to a negative judgement about them. Make no mistake, I think your models and bases are gorgeous, but the swastikas just don't do it for me. Yes, I recognize the ancient significance of the symbol (which perhaps makes it all the more unfortunate that the Nazi's selected it), but as it is now regarded by every person on Earth AS the symbol of the Nazi's, I think it leads to a poor reflection on 40K and tabletop gaming in general. 

Yes, if this were flames of war and you were commanding the Germans, I'd expect you to have swastika's on the SS vehicles. 

In the 40K universe, however, the symbol of fascism is the Aquila and / or Inquisitorial Rosette. These symbols are not offensive but they wouldn't exactly evoke the same reaction you seem to be looking for - for tactical reasons or otherwise.

In any event, given the option of having others to play against I don't think I would agree to play this army.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i am of german heratage but i am not a nazi!

but i personally was thinking of making a Steel legion in nazi fashion  i personally dig the idea, i know of the budist meaning behind it and i knew that hitler corrupted a symbol that was also used as a roman sign of peace...

i'll have to go take a look at your mini's though!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I remember seeing some of those mini's and at least one topic about them a while ago elsewhere. If we met in real life, I'd definitely play in a game; sure the symbol has been corrupted, obtaining more meanings, but you can't just focus on one or a select few of those all the time...


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

As long as your not a Nazi and didn't support the Holocaust, its not the worse thing in the world, it used to be a hindua/bhuddist symbol for peace, the Nazis have a reversed swatzstika. Now, a Russian communist or Fidel Castro thing will piss me off extremely and I will not battle your or even acknowledge you. These symbols like the Fidel communist stuff on t-shirts really boils me cuz my friend is Cuban and he's told me all about that stuff.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i do have to ask though, are those swastika transfers? they look clean as hell and damn near perfect! if you tell me you painted those i may just crap my pants...


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

KellysGrenadier said:


> The Swastika was hijacked by the Nazi Party. It is a symbol for strength. It is a major symbol for religions with origins in Asia. It was also considered a good luck and religious symbol in the USA prior to its association with Nazism.
> 
> You have made a very good choice in using that symbol. It means so many things; totalitarianism, xenophobia, racism, religious dedication and symbolism, good luck, and strength. Sounds pretty damn Space Marine to me. The swastika is a sign of goodness. The Nazis corrupted it, and now it is a almost universally associated with evil.


About somes it up. I wouldn't do it anyway since most of my painted armies are tourney ones and I can see this causing a problem. Whatever you do dont scream schnell and actung everytime your run your men and call your assault a blitzkrieg. However I do think it would be in very poor taste if your army was Krieg who to be honest look too much like Nazi's as it is.


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm totally for the reclamation of certain symbols that have become associated with the extreme right. The fact that they still produce such a strong reaction in people today is, I feel, in large part due to their not being used outside of the extreme right. Only by using them in their original or new contexts can they be reclaimed. I've been told that the badges on my tanks and my avatar "could offend jews", which I find hilarious being as how I'm of jewish descent. Political correctness only adds strength to the shock factor of such symbols when in fact what is needed is to reduce the shock factor. So I say, fill your boots, use the swastikas, I understand why and I agree with your reasoning...


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Its strange how a symbol can have such a strong effect on people. I wouldn't have an issue playing your army, but I can see how some people would.

I certainly wouldn't paint my army in that way, given how _*INCREDIBLY*_ offensive the swastika is to some people. Hey, if thats what you choose to do to draw attention to yourself, thats your choice. Oh, and all this about ancient Buddist symbolism is fine, but thats not what your intention is, is it?


----------



## LemonScampi (Jun 5, 2008)

Whilst I realise the Swastika wasn't designed by the Nazi's and has other meanings, please keep in mind the OP has stated that it is actually in reference to the Third Reich. If he simply had Swastikas and said they were being used in reference to Buddhism/Hinduism, fair enough, but he isn't. He is reffering to the Nazi party. I maintain, it would genuinely piss me off if you rolled up to my GW with such an army, and I'd imagine the staff (after I'd complained loudly) wouldn't allow you to use them.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Since you've already done it, there not much I can say. But to anyone looking to do this: just don't. 

Doesn't matter what your intentions are, you KNOW that you're going to get a rise out of people because of it. Granted you can go through your blurb with player after player to set things into perspective, but it's just not worth it. No one is going to care about your cool fluff or how well painted your models are (and they definitely are). They're just going to focus on the swastika. Kinda ruins the fun ya know?


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, those are some reactions. Not exactly what I expected.

To those of you railing against me for my choice, I'd like to say, Get over it, what makes you so high and mighty? Discriminating against me and raising hell, saying you'd be pissed off if I wanted to play in your store and getting staff to bar me from the shop makes you just as much a bigot as any Nazi who ever lived. 

For all of you who understand, thanks, I appreciate your comments and compliments and yes, those are hand painted. It's a wonder what you can do with scotch tape.:grin:


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

> Wow, those are some reactions. Not exactly what I expected.
> 
> To those of you railing against me for my choice, I'd like to say, Get over it, what makes you so high and mighty? Discriminating against me and raising hell, saying you'd be pissed off if I wanted to play in your store and getting staff to bar me from the shop makes you just as much a bigot as any Nazi who ever lived.
> 
> For all of you who understand, thanks, I appreciate your comments and compliments and yes, those are hand painted. It's a wonder what you can do with scotch tape.


Come now, you really didn't see it coming?

Noone is discriminating against you as a person, they're just saying they're offended by your army.

It'd be like if I painted up an army of The Emperor's Flying Penises. Maybe they're a guard regiment form a world where the population is in desperate need of reproduction and they worship the penis as a symbol of fertility. Doesn't make it any less awkward to play against.

Face it fella, certain symbols have deadlocked associations to them in modern western society. If you're going to use them, you should at least know there will be backlash.


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like the correlation you've drawn between the Imperium and Nazi Germany. And yes I understand a great many deal of people will rightfully be displeased by having to face an army bearing swaztikas. However its your choice how you paint your own army and if you wanna deck em out in 4th Reich gear that's your call so I get where you're coming from. As long as you don't care that you have to explain why they're painted that way I don't see what the big deal is. Good luck trying to get them into a tourny though.
On a side note I must say that they look fantastic and I really thought they were transfers.

E: Also you might want to consider taking out the "Master Race" under what army you play now that so many people have seen the swaztikas on your marines.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

LeeHarvey said:


> To those of you railing against me for my choice, I'd like to say, Get over it, what makes you so high and mighty?
> 
> 
> > Poor choice of words here fella!!!
> ...


----------



## LemonScampi (Jun 5, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> To those of you railing against me for my choice, I'd like to say, Get over it, what makes you so high and mighty? Discriminating against me and raising hell, saying you'd be pissed off if I wanted to play in your store and getting staff to bar me from the shop makes you just as much a bigot as any Nazi who ever lived.


What makes me so high and mighty? Never having put offensive markings on anything I own, whether it be models or anything else.
At first I thought you were misguided, but now I can see you're just a total asshole. Your last remark about me being as much of a bigot as a Nazi just proves to _everyone_, even your supporters, that you're an absolute cretin.

About as tasteful as modelling Thunderhawks flying into towers... Oh no, that's different right? Because that affected _your_ country?


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Im starting an IG based on the SS im using the german army heads from west wing productions and using normal IG bodies arms etc giving them black armour with grey cloathing resembling the deaths head SS, im not using swastikas or the SS runes, just the deaths head symbol, knowone can complain about that theres loads of space marine chapters that use skulls as symbols, but its good to know im not the only person out there whos had this idea lol


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Swastikas= wrong (no matter how well painted). I mean, why bother, given all the other symbols available?

I can think of a few reasons (any of which might be true):

1) because you genuinely respect the symbol and what it stands for;
2) because you seek confrontation;
3) you are of limited intelligence; or
4) you lack empathy

You've stated that you've done it to gain an advantage. I can't really believe this is true or that it works. None of the above reasons, or the reasons you've given, would encourage me to think you will be fun and/or interesting oppopnent to play against and thus I wouldn't bother unless I needed to as part of a tournament or similar.

The army would also propagate the view that gamers are socially backward by casual observers... however nice you may be in real life.

Not that I'd refuse to play you... what I would care about is the potential offence to other people.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not surprised that people are offended. I knew that was a possibility from the moment I started painting. 

The way I look at it, I'm not using them to make a statement. I am not trying to actively offend anybody. I would never tell somebody they can't play because of the way they painted their army, it's not my place to judge. I count that as descrimination. I treat others as I want to be treated and if you did build an army with penises all over them, well that's your choice and I'd not make one bad noise against you or your army. I'd be willing to play a friendly game against anyone regardless.

I guess I just naively expected others to see things the same way. I've never run across somebody who refused to play against my army. In most cases, like the responses in this thread, people like the use of the symbol and see it as fitting for a Space Marine army. At the GW store I go to, like most everyone I've ever played with, even the staff are impressed with the use of the symbol to highlight the parallel between the Imperium and Nazi's and they've never once said anything negative about it.

This is a hobby. This is a game. What sense does it make to alienate a fellow gamer who has the same interest in the 40k "culture" if you will, as you. 

As a side note, I don't have any interest in competing in tournaments, especially now that the new edition is out. So, you that are offended, you won't need to worry about refusing to play with me.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> Noone is discriminating against you as a person, they're just saying they're offended by your army.


It is always not too bright to be offended by symbols or even statements made by anyone else.
True, the markings and the army is controversial.
However, we're talking about plastic little men in the future. I think a relaxed 'not taking ourselves to seriously' attitude is called for.
If it offends you just ignore it.

If it were me, I'd listen to the reasons behind the color/symbol choice and then make up my mind if I like it or not. (I admit I find it darkly humourous.) Wether I'd like it or not I certainly wouldn't engage in gang-forming and/or trying to oust said player. That's what kids do.

So he may or may not have bad taste. The same could/couldn't be said of people who listen to Celine Dion.
The point I'm trying to make is: Chill out. We're playing a game.

PS: I'll post my disclaimer in the form of a quote: I do not condone fascism. Or any -ism for that matter. -ism's in my opinion are not good. A person should not believe in an -ism, he should believe in himself. I quote John Lennon: I don't believe in Beatles I just believe in me. Good point there. After all he was the walrus. I could be the walrus it still wouldn't change the fact that I don't own a car.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I wouldn't have a problem if somebody built a thunderhawk crashing into a tower. The modelling skill that would require alone would give that person my respect no matter the subject.

Yes, I am an asshole, I'll admit it. I am not going to say that I'm better than somebody else, I'm not that arrogant.

I am not a cretin. Resorting to calling me names is going to have the reverse effect. It makes you look small. Not me.

I do lack empathy. I can freely admit that. I am probably one of the least PC people you will meet. I don't expect anybody to change their beliefs or morals because of my opinion just as I wouldn't change mine for theirs.

Camaris has the same outlook as I do. He has made a good point and all of you who see it that way, you are the heart of this hobby.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

> At the GW store I go to, like most everyone I've ever played with, even the staff are impressed with the use of the symbol to highlight the parallel between the Imperium and Nazi's and they've never once said anything negative about it.


Actually, this is a very good point. If you think of all the attrocities committed by the (granted, fictional) Imperium of Man. They've done FAR WORSE than anything the Nazi regime could have dreamed to do. Yet we still view Space Marines as the "good guys". And, ironically, putting a swastika on them makes them worse in our eyes. Isn't the imperial aquila the 41M equivalent?

As i mentioned before, it's the social connotation of certain symbols.



> About as tasteful as modelling Thunderhawks flying into towers... Oh no, that's different right? Because that affected your country?


I think that would actually make a stunning diarama and if I had the money, time and effort, I would SO do it!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

LeeHarvey said:


> ...
> To those of you railing against me for my choice, I'd like to say, Get over it, what makes you so high and mighty? Discriminating against me and raising hell, saying you'd be pissed off if I wanted to play in your store and getting staff to bar me from the shop makes you just as much a bigot as any Nazi who ever lived.
> ...


That does not sit well with "...I'm not surprised that people are offended. I knew that was a possibility from the moment I started painting... The way I look at it, I'm not using them to make a statement. I am not trying to actively offend anybody..."

Nor does your first post, where you I think rightly compare the Imperium to Nazi Germany, and go on to say you're not a Nazi symapathiser. 

In fact, you not only seem to be trying to offend, you seem to relish the offense you are causing.

Your "Magic the Gathering Colour Quiz" result claims that you "... value power, ambition and darkness...", that you "... love power at any cost..." that you are "... a corrupting influence on those around you..." and are "...parasitic and amoral...".

Perhaps that is no more an expression of your true personality than putting swastikas on your army. Perhaps there is a meaning behind your self-advertised amorality and love of power, and your deliberate use of a symbol associated with one of the most brutal regimes in history.

Whichever way, "Discriminating against me ... makes you just as much a bigot as any Nazi who ever lived" comes across as the petulant rantings of a spoiled child who has been told others find his behaviour repelent. The Nazis did not ban 12 million people from playing games, they gassed them to death in huge sheds, shot, starved or beat them to death, electrocuted them, cut them up while still alive, fed them cocktails of drugs, diseases and chemicals and took notes of their death agonies.

If you think being banned from Games Workshop is the same thing, you are one sick, stupid fuckwit, you really are.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

LemonScampi said:


> About as tasteful as modelling Thunderhawks flying into towers... Oh no, that's different right? Because that affected _your_ country?


Now thats both wrong and insulting for no reason save to seek out confrontation and flaming.

You were not specifically targeted in being called a bigot (in which intolerant seems like a better word in this case) but the things some of the members that it was aimed at are deserving. Not playing someone because of one symbol on the models is ludicrous, just like getting the staff at a GW to make that person leave because you refuse to play them. 

Its a game, so what if Lee's aim is to get a bit of a rise out of some players; rather than refusing to play, prove you can be above everything and not be put off by it.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> you are one sick, stupid fuckwit, you really are.


Great way to stay above te rest.
And the rest of your post sounded so reasonable.
Come on people. At least try to stay civil.
You know, be the bigger man and stuff...


----------



## LemonScampi (Jun 5, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Now thats both wrong and insulting for no reason save to seek out confrontation and flaming.


It was confrontational, but if you actually entertain the notion this thread was ever made to be anything but confrontational, you're naive. Why it's insulting though, I'm at a loss, since his Swastikas are acceptable.



darkreever said:


> You were not specifically targeted in being called a bigot (in which intolerant seems like a better word in this case)


Infact I was, he explicitly stated he thought people who held my views were bigots, how much clearer does he need to be for him to be calling me a bigot? If I say everyone who puts the word dark in their name is an idiot, then I'd clearly be calling you an idiot, would I not?
(I'm not saying that, just making a point)



darkreever said:


> Not playing someone because of one symbol on the models is ludicrous, just like getting the staff at a GW to make that person leave because you refuse to play them.


Refusing to play someone because they have offended me is ludicrous? What is a valid reason to refuse to play someone? The fact someone would use that symbol just to get a rise, tells me all I need to know about the person. It clearly isn't being used as a symbol of peace on a 40k race. And as for the staff comment, I'm sure he'd be allowed to play, however I doubt they'd let him use an army that would offend people (I'm sure about 75% of players at my store would also object, even if just for the fact it offended me so). 



darkreever said:


> Its a game, so what if Lee's aim is to get a bit of a rise out of some players; rather than refusing to play, prove you can be above everything and not be put off by it.


I get rises out of players all the time, but I don't do it by using facist symbols. I play for fun, I play with people I like. I can tell you right now, that anyone who paints swastikas on their models, isn't someone I'm going to have fun with.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Red Orc and lemon Scampi, calling me names just makes you look bad. Not me. I have not deliberately tried to cause conflict which is what it seems like you and a couple of others are trying to do.
Read the whole thread, you'll find that you are in the minority, most of us are tolerant and accepting. The way an ideal community is and should be. I have no wish to offend anybody. I'm not the one being childish. I'm not lining up to hammer on somebody because of a symbol on their models.

It sounds to me like you are determined to be offended and no I did not post this thread to get a rise out of anyone. I just wanted to make known the reason for MY choice. I felt it would be easier than explaining it everytime someone asked me why.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> That does not sit well with "...I'm not surprised that people are offended. I knew that was a possibility from the moment I started painting... The way I look at it, I'm not using them to make a statement. I am not trying to actively offend anybody..."
> 
> Nor does your first post, where you I think rightly compare the Imperium to Nazi Germany, and go on to say you're not a Nazi symapathiser.
> 
> ...


To be fair, the OP started the thread with the intention of explaining the use of the swastika, which is why you won't catch me bashing him or his army. With all the stuff being said, I think anyone would get defensive.

I think a lot of people are reacting as if he hadn't explained the reasoning behind his army. It's not like he came in and went "hey look at my nazi army, aren't they cool?"


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

Camaris said:


> The same could/couldn't be said of people who listen to Celine Dion.


totaly off topic but lol love your analagy


----------



## LemonScampi (Jun 5, 2008)

Lee, just a quick question that I'd like answering:

Was it ignorance as to the offence you'd cause by painting that symbol on models, or an apathy towards offending others that lead you to think it would be a good idea. You seem like perfectly cognitive so surely when you thought to yourself "Space Marines are a bit Nazi-esque, I know! I'll paint Swastikas on them!", there came a point where you considered how others would react?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

LeeHarvey said:


> Red Orc and lemon Scampi, calling me names just makes you look bad...


Please demonstrate where I called you anything.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

He started the topic to explain that the swastikas wern't there to rattle cages. They draw a comparison. This is the only reason. He clearly thought about those things that you mention lemonscampi, as is evidenced by the fact that he explained his reasoning for painting the swastikas in this thread. 

He did this to avoid backlash like the one he has recieved surely and so people such as yourself wouldn't get offended. Clearly he misjudged how judgemental and insulting some people can be and I think he hasn't dealt with it in the best way, but a reccuring theme is that he doesn't mean to offend. No matter what arguement you can come up with about him secretly trying to piss people off, he just isn't, as he has said. He misjudged stuff, but that doesn't mean you get to insult him really. Not on a friendly internet forum.
I'm not defending his actions in this thread, as he's been as bad as the slaters, but his intentions with his models seem intelligent, innocent and damn well painted.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes I considered the reaction of others but I also figured that, in this day and age, people were more likely to be willing to look past the first most obvious impression the swastika would give and understand my reason for using it the way I have. Until I started this thread, that is exactly the way people have responded. I've never met anyone who automatically assumed I was out to piss people off with my army. Like I said before, people have actually liked the use of the swastika to shed light on the similarities between the Imperium and the Nazi Party. Most have told me it was a clever idea. Any time I go to play, I advise my potential opponents of my symbol choice and why before I ever start the pregame parade and I've never been insulted or refused a game for it.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> you are one sick, stupid fuckwit, you really are.


Demonstrated.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I hate to be the harbinger of reality here, but there's a reason why almost every thread generated on the Nazis, in the history if the internet, has ended up being locked by mods of one board or another. It's impossible to associate yourself with the Nazis without coming off looking like an asshole to just about everyone. It just can't be done. 

One man and his wacky sidekicks managed to completely ruin an ancient symbol of protection, a family name, the reputation of an entire nation, the lives of millions of people, and a dandy style of mustache. One bad apple, eh?

This thread is now closed. 
Consider this an official 'shut the hell up and cool the fuck down' notice for all parties involved.

<wanders away grumbling>
Why is it always the fucking Nazis...it'd be nice to close a retarded flame war about Stalin, or Mao once in a while.

Oh, and for the record:


Our Newest Rule! said:


> *Nobody is to talk about the fucking Nazis!*
> Seriously...it never ends well. We're not an historical or political forum by nature. We talk about little plastic space men. We don't care if you have a perfectly valid reason for modeling your IG commander after Hitler, or think it's clever social commentary to paint little red armbands on your brown-shirted space marines. We don't want to hear about it. No thread involving Nazis, in the history of the internet, has gone unflamed. Unneeded drama does not belong on our boards.
> 
> The World News and Current Events forum is, as in most cases, an exception...but goose-step cautiously, the mods watch things a lot closer there and carry much heavier sticks.


----------

